# Plants with New World Cichlids



## water_wako (Oct 1, 2007)

I was wondering if I am to keep any plants with New World cichlids? I was planning to have them in terra cotta pots and attach plants to rocks and wood to prevent uprooting from digging habits. I hoping to keep a Geophagus and maybe a serverum or a festum. I think the Severum is herbivorous. What cichlids would I be able to keep with plants?


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

I think you can look at it the other way. There are a range of plants, such as Anubias and Java Fern, that fish don't like the taste of. If you decide on the fish you can then see what occures in their natural environment and if they think it is food.

Just a thought as no one else had responded I thought I would


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Well my JDs don't eat the plants...but they are diggers, so in a separate pot if stable could be fine. right now the plants are under the edge of rocks in my CA tank.


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

water_wako said:


> . What cichlids would I be able to keep with plants?


Angels, Discus, Blue or Gold Rams would be some that you could keep with a fully planted tank.

I have some duck weed and water hyacinth in with my Midas, somewhat sucessfully.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

a lot of the dwarf cichlids will go well with most planted tanks. and things like vallis are biotope correct for some of the central American sp like Thorichthys

other suggestions like using pots work well, though IMO the pots arent a great look for the tank. you can instead use stones or wood to cover the base to stop them being dug up.

as well as that there's the option of planting onto the wood, using things like anubias, java fern and moss.

a lot of the bigger cichlids will tend to "redecorate" their tank making it frustrating trying to plant it. but it can be done


----------

